# Newbie to Forum from Bellevue, WA



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am watching that snow out of my living room window. I was going to go for a ride today in Bridle trails state park , near where I lease a horse, but figured there was still more snow in those clouds.

WElcom to the forum. Where do you keep this RMH?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Welcome!  Oh, and I am convinced that I need to move to the Seattle area! lol It's seems like there are so many of you guys from over there!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Seriously! Nice to hear from you other Mossbacks.

Rain rot is only a problem for horses that are predisposed to it. I mean some thoroughbreds seem to get it easier than others. My lease horse has it for a bit, but we treated and put a blanket on him for a bit, then took the blanket off and he is good. He lives outdoors 24/7 , too. there are run-in shelters, but no stalls. Just went to check on them in the snow, and they are all just fine!


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi from PA, I'm new here, too.


----------



## lwg808 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the welcome! 

Snow is pretty. I don't like to ride in this weather, though. And my gelding gets something like rain rot though we're not sure it is that. As Tinyliny says, keeping a waterproof turnout sheet will help keep the horse from getting it. For me, a good shampoo (when it's not so cold) will help a LOT.



Tinyliny, my RMH is at a barn in Redmond--near the foothills. How is it at Bridle Trails? I thought about boarding near there but found a barn in Redmond that has trails all over the watershed and more. It's very pretty out here!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There are very limited choices in boarding near BTstate park. There's one very expensive, swanky place, and four other barns with minimal turnout, and there's the place I'm at; with no arena or stalls, but magnificent turnout and immediate access to the park's trails. Redmond is probably better, all in all. But my time is more valuable than my money, so being 15 minutes from riding is really nice!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum I love to read about place people ride to both of you post offine and picture do help


----------

